# Seerose von 0,60 m in 1 m Tiefe setzen?



## xela (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wir sind gerade dabei unseren Teich zu vergrössern und auch tiefer zu machen. Dafür mussten natürlich alle Pflanzen raus. Demnächst soll alles wieder rein. Die Seerose stand in einer Tiefe von 60 cm und hat schon viele Blätter und Blütenansätze. Weiß jemand ob ich sie nun einfach in 1m tiefe pflanzen kann und die Blätter dann weiter bis zum Wasseroberfläche wachsen oder soll ich sie doch lieber wieder in ihre gewohnte ca. 60 cm setzen soll? 

Liebe Grüße Alex


----------



## axel (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Alex

Die Seerosenblätter  wachsen weiter zur Wasseroberfläche.
Ich habe es aber so gemacht das ich erst mal Mauersteine unter die  Seerosenbehälter  gesetzt habe , und immer wenn die Blätter oben an der Wasseroberfläche angekommen sind, habe ich einen Mauerstein weggenommen.  Bis ich meine Wunschtiefe erreicht hab .

lg
axel


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Alex,
genauso wie es Axel beschrieben hat, ist die perfekte Methode. Es sollte auch funktionieren, die Seerose gleich an Ort und Stelle zu "deponieren". Das ist dann sinnvoll, wenn Du schlecht in den Teich kommst, oder mit dem Wegnehmen von Mauersteinen o. ä. mehr Schaden an anderer Stelle anrichtest, und sei es nur eine tagelange Eintrübung. Auf diese Weise wird die Seerose erst mal eine Zwangspause im Wachstum einlegen, weil die unter Wasser gezogenen Blätter eingehen werden, und es bis zum Austrieb neuer einwenig dauert.
Je tiefer eine Seerose sitzt, desto später im Jahr treibt sie aus (weil abhängig von Wassertemperatur). Es gibt einige sehr langsam wachsende Sorten, an denen man dann vielleicht weniger Freude hat (habe ich nicht).


----------



## xela (23. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten 
Das die schon vorhandenen Blätter eingehen möchte ich natürlich nicht. .... es sind schon so um die 20 und mind. 5 Knospen.
Wäre sehr schade. 
Denke dass ich ihr dann doch wieder ihre gewohnte Tiefe gebe und mir etwas anderes für ganz unten suche


----------



## Susanne (23. Mai 2014)

kommt vielleicht auch a bissele auf die Seerose selbst an ... ist die überhaupt geeignet auf 1 Meter tief zu stehen?

Ansonsten würde ich langfristig denken ... wenn sie tatsächlich geeignet ist tief zu stehen und Du sie lieber an dem tiefen Ort hättest ... dann sinds halt 5 Blüten weniger dieses Jahr ... sollten ja nicht die letzten sein ....

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## xela (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Susanne,

ja sie darf in 1 m stehen, so stand es auf der Pflanzanleitung zumindest drauf.
Mir ging es ja nur darum, ob die Blätter dann weiterwachsen oder alles was bis jetzt da ist kaputt geht.
Wenn es soweit ist, werd ich hoffentlich die richtige Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## Susanne (23. Mai 2014)

Hi Xela,

wenn Du die Variante mit den Ziegelsteinen drunter wählst, dann werden sie weiterwachsen. Du stellst sie einfach auf 60 cm wie bisher, nur, dass Du drunter eben Ziegelsteine hast. Wenn die Pflanze den Wechsel vertragen hat, dann nimmst nach ein paar Tagen/Wochen einen Ziegelstein weg. Dann 2 Wochen später wieder einen und schwubs ist sie auf 1 Meter Tiefe und die Blätter sind schön weitergewachsen. Viel Erfolg!

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2014)

Hi Xela,

Ich will die Tage 6 weitere Seerosensorten pflanzen, die aber für die vorgesehenen Standorte auch noch zu kurze Blätter haben. Damit ich sie überhaupt pflanzen kann (hab keine Lust im 1,6m tiefen Wasser zu stehen und dann im bis 60cm cm tiefen Wasser zu arbeiten (bei mir kommen sie ja nicht in Töpfe) bin ich dabei den Teich rund 70cm zu leeren (wird so auch gleich ein großer Wasserwechsel mit gemacht und die abgelegten Eier der Rotfedern, Schleien, __ Stichlinge, __ Sonnenbarsche im Flachwasser sind dann auch hin). Die nächsten Tage bis zum Urlaub wird dann täglich der Wasserspiegel wieder erhöht.
Große Seerosensorten schaffen es 10cm Überflutung in 1-2 Tagen leicht zu überbrücken, je kleinwüchsiger die Sorten sind umso eher bekommen die Blätter aber Probleme.

MfG Frank


----------



## Brittami (5. Juni 2014)

Ich habe meine __ Zwergseerose aus dem Gartencenter direkt in meinen Miniteich versenkt, die Blätter waren da bestimmt so 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Das war Anfang der Woche, mittlerweile sind die ersten Blätter oben angekommen; ich kann ihr also quasi beim Wachsen zugucken. ;-)

LG
Brittami


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juni 2014)

xela schrieb:


> Die Seerose stand in einer Tiefe von 60 cm und hat schon viele Blätter und Blütenansätze. Weiß jemand ob ich sie nun einfach in 1m tiefe pflanzen kann und die Blätter dann weiter bis zum Wasseroberfläche wachsen oder soll ich sie doch lieber wieder in ihre gewohnte ca. 60 cm setzen soll?


 Ich würde Sie auf 60 cm stellen, dieses Jahr die Blüten genießen und spätestens im Frühjahr vor dem Neuaustreib kämm die Pflanze an die Stelle wo ich die haben will. So habe ich es auch mit der Pflanze vor welche ich gekauft hatte.


----------



## xela (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Totto, 

genau so hab ich es gemacht. Sie steht jetzt auf der 2ten Stufe im Teich bei ca. 50 cm und macht sich gut  ein bischen Wasser muss noch in den Teich, aber ich denke dass die 10- 15 cm die das Wasser noch steigen soll, ihr nichts ausmachen werden. Nächstes Jahr werde ich dann schauen, ob ich sie tiefer setze oder an diesem Platz lasse.

Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------

